# Where can you buy a good dremel?



## Gunnarsmum (Jul 4, 2008)

I want to get a dremel for when Gunner gets bigger and to do my DF's dogs nails that have grown out pretty far. I've been looking around and I see something I might be interested in and then the reviews are terrible..


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I got the $20 one from Wal-Mart. My only complaint about it is that the battery doesn't hold a charge very long. I can usually do both hind paws or one fore paw on a single charge.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

it was a long time ago (almost 2 yrs) but I am pretty sure we got ours from home depot. I do not even remember how much it was, but it works well.

maybe you would want to try this??

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=749928&page=1&fpart=1

the peticure

I might have tried it if we didnt already have a dremmel. I think it is 29.99, and I am not sure our dremmel was much cheaper?


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

DH uses Dremel all the time for his business. In our area Walmart and Home Depot are about the same price. I think he pays around $90 for his but he always gets all the extra cutting tools junk in his kits. (Men and their toys LOL)


----------



## tat2doc (Aug 10, 2006)

I believe the people that make Dremel sell factory reconditioned ones. Might wanna check with them.


----------



## midnight804 (Jun 13, 2008)

if you go on ebay you can find the dog grooming specific ones for under 20...you can get the super good ones with many adjustable speeds and many attachments fro around 90 shipped. For what its worth Iw as going to buy a dog grooming specific one as my older model finaly pooped out this week when mirro polishing a knife blade. However I got a new in box XP 400 kit with 120 basic attachements shipped to my door for about 65 bucks.


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

You don't have to get one that's specifically marketed for dog's nails, unless you want to. 

An ordinary Dremel from the hardware store--get the cheapest one they sell--will work perfectly. You don't need any attachments except the sanding drum and replacement sleeves for it. 

I like the corded one over the battery-powered models, because it has more power, and doesn't eat batteries. 

You write "for when Gunner gets bigger..." I'd encourage you to start NOW. Whether his nails need it or not. With praise and repetition, pups will happily submit to almost anything. If you wait until he's bigger, it will be a battle to do his nails (or ears, teeth, brushing, bathing, etc.)


----------



## Gunnarsmum (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks. I'll swing by Home Depot/Lowes. 

And I meant for when Gunner gets bigger to use this dremel that I'm going to buy. I have what is suppose to be a dremel that I purchased in a nail kit (its a cheapie). It does the job for now but when he gets bigger, it won't cut it because with 'x' amount of friction, it stops turning.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

The dremel I have is a rechargeable type which I would discharge and recharge every second day ... it never let me down. I was always told NOT to use a corded dremel as the power was too great to be really safe - if it caught hold of hair it would tear it out, whereas the battery ones will stop; plus the speed of the corded is usually higher and can burn the dog if not used carefully or by inexperienced operators. I'm not saying that anyone is careless/gung-ho or that no-one should use a corded dremel BUT the possibilities need to be pointed out so that care is taken.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I bought mine from Harbor Freight Tools and I think it was about $20. It came with a case, battery charger, and a bunch of attachments for doing various things.

I have to admit that the battery thing gets on my nerves as it has to be charged before I can use it (I don't use it that often), but I can see how a cord could get in the way.


----------



## HarleyGirl52874 (Jun 16, 2006)

I use a corded one because that is what my husband already had, and I have had no problems with it being too powerful, (but it has several speeds) nor have I had a problem with it catching their hair.

My only complaint is that I wish I would have used it ALOT sooner!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: HarleyGirl52874I use a corded one because that is what my husband already had...


That's exactly why I DON"T have a corded one, lol! My hubby is a general contractor, so anything that might potentially disappear from the house and end up at a jobsite is verboten. He has an industrial one, but I got tired of asking him to dig it out of the garage for me, and just went out and bought a little wimpy one that I KNOW he wouldn't be caught dead using on a job!

I have the same criteria for a stepladder, I need one to water the bathroom plants. A nice Werner ladder may not be around when I need it, but a cheapo one from Costco I can be pretty sure will not mysteriously vanish.


----------



## nathalie1977 (Sep 4, 2006)

I think I bought mine off of Amazon.com - it was a 'pet' one.


----------

